# Rally?



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

What exactly is Rally? Is it just hand signals? Or is it part agility or running or OB? I just started back up with agility with Andy. Im just curious what you do in rally?

Thanks
Des


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It's a type of obedience. You can use hand signals and/or verbal cues. 

Instead of a judge telling you what to do, there are "traffic signs" telling you where to go and what to do. The signs might tell you to go faster, slower, turn (one way or the other) partially or complete turns. You might have your dog sit, down, or stand next to you, and all sorts of things. You can do a youtube search to watch. (be warned...it's not always the most entertaining thing!).

The two organizations in the US for rally are AKC and APDT.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can also praise and talk your dog through the course. The courses are made up of the old-fashioned doodling exercises that are used in teaching heel position, stand and downs etc.

The judge designs each course based in the available signs for your level (in AKC, Novice, Advanced and Excellent) and you are given 10 minutes or so to familiarize yourself to the course.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> The two organizations in the US for rally are AKC and APDT.


Doesn't UKC have rally too now?


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

That sound hard to do! LOL. Goodness! I don't know if I could do that. I think I might stay with agility classes.

It does sound like fun though


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

It's easier than agility ;-)

I found going to YouTube and searching for rally obedience and watching some videos was the best way to start to understand it.

I used rally as a way to introduce the ring to my young dog at an early age, and once my older guy gets too old to run agility, I'll do some rally with him to keep his mind engaged and him active and working with me.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Doesn't UKC have rally too now?


 
Yes, there's UKC Rally and ASCA has Rally now too.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I have recently started training for Rally at home and am finding it really entertaining and it has greatly improved my dogs attention on me and her heeling. you train basic commands and it is usually considered a pre cursor to your CD training. It is actually alot of fun and as you move up from a novice to a advanced title your work in the ring is offleash.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hah... yes...UKC! How long has ASCA had theirs going? 

(and I try to specify country because who knows where all the readers are from!).


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> Hah... yes...UKC! How long has ASCA had theirs going?
> 
> (and I try to specify country because who knows where all the readers are from!).


ASCA Rally is new this year.
UKC and ASCA are in the USA.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

grcharlie said:


> That sound hard to do! LOL. Goodness! I don't know if I could do that. I think I might stay with agility classes.
> 
> It does sound like fun though


Not THAT hard, just takes dedication and it IS a lot of fun!:bowl:


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I just signed Dodger up for a rally training class that starts in May! 

I was wondering, for competitions, how far in advance do you usually have to sign up? 

Also, Dodger was registered with the ckc from his breeder. To compete with ckc do I have to buy a membership? 

I think Dodger is going to love this. He loves to heel when I throw in lots of twists and turns...he thinks its a game. He has done some agility training too and loves the weave poles and the jumps!


----------

